# API freshwater test kit cheat sheet



## eat2muchrice (Sep 22, 2014)

Here is a cheat card I made for the API Freshwater Masters liquid test kit. I’m posting it up for others who might find it useful. It is printable size to fit right into the box, I would laminate it or use packaging tape to water proof. I found it annoyed flipping pages through in the included instructions booklet, so this has cut down my testing times in half. Also included are KH and GH test instructions with chart. Below is a tracking chart for people to use to monitor water parameters.


----------



## psych (Jan 7, 2013)

Awesome! Thank you for this! Printing it right now!


----------



## eat2muchrice (Sep 22, 2014)

Forgot to add this tracking chart for people to use to keep monitor water parameters.


----------



## FishBR (Sep 2, 2014)

That is great! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## eat2muchrice (Sep 22, 2014)

NP, Glad it is useful!


----------



## anniexue (Sep 9, 2014)

Thanks. This is great. Since I lost the instruction book I only tested water once.. 
Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jmelvin (Aug 11, 2014)

Just curious. On the Kh and GH step #2 is it supposed to read completed or competed? Thanks for this, very useful.


----------



## Zorfox (Jun 24, 2012)

Great idea! I test so infrequently I forget the process. Not to mention after awhile of abuse the direction pages get stuck together. I can't be the only one .


----------



## FatherLandDescendant (Jul 24, 2014)

Zorfox said:


> Great idea! I test so infrequently I forget the process. Not to mention after awhile of abuse the direction pages get stuck together. I can't be the only one .


Do the test kits not come with the cards any more? And did they stop putting the directions on the bottles?

Maybe my tests are just old:help:

Then again I did buy all my test separate, the LFS I bought them from didn't stock the master kit. The tests I bought came with laminated cards (1&7/8" X 3&1/4") that I put together, punched a hole with a hole punch and hung them on a key ring. The test instructions are on the back. I know the colors are the same from all the charts I've seen posted on here:hihi:


----------



## eat2muchrice (Sep 22, 2014)

Jmelvin- Good eye! I’ll make changes and have that “competed” tonight.

FatherLandDescendant- The master test comes with a shabby 20 page mini booklet and the instructions are long. The KH and GH come with a thin folded instruction sheet. I’m sure the older ones came with nice laminated cards, but now a days it feels that everyone it penny pinching.


----------



## eat2muchrice (Sep 22, 2014)

jmelvin said:


> Just curious. On the Kh and GH step #2 is it supposed to read completed or competed? Thanks for this, very useful.


Done, made the change and reposted it up top.


----------



## FatherLandDescendant (Jul 24, 2014)

eat2muchrice said:


> FatherLandDescendant- The master test comes with a shabby 20 page mini booklet and the instructions are long. The KH and GH come with a thin folded instruction sheet. I’m sure the older ones came with nice laminated cards, but now a days it feels that everyone it penny pinching.


A month ago Fosters and Smith sent me a high range ph test kit on accident, it had the card as well, makes me wonder if it's just with the master test kit they send what you describe. Wonder if anyone who has recently bought a single kit will chime in? No matter to me though, I'll just keep my cards:hihi: 

The GH/KH kit I got also had just a paper sheet but 1 drop shake, 1 drop shake, until it changes color, who needs instructions for that...


----------



## eat2muchrice (Sep 22, 2014)

FatherLandDescendant said:


> A month ago Fosters and Smith sent me a high range ph test kit on accident, it had the card as well, makes me wonder if it's just with the master test kit they send what you describe. Wonder if anyone who has recently bought a single kit will chime in? No matter to me though, I'll just keep my cards:hihi:
> 
> The GH/KH kit I got also had just a paper sheet but 1 drop shake, 1 drop shake, until it changes color, who needs instructions for that...


Clearly you have no use for the chart, I created this to help myself and other like me that have the API Masters Test set. The GH/KH chart has the conversion rate from dKH to ppm, I for one like to use ppm in my journals. Besides by 1 and 0 I can’t multiply 17.848 in my head.


----------



## FatherLandDescendant (Jul 24, 2014)

eat2muchrice said:


> Clearly you have no use for the chart, I created this to help myself and other like me that have the API Masters Test set. The GH/KH chart has the conversion rate from dKH to ppm, I for one like to use ppm in my journals. Besides by 1 and 0 I can’t multiply 17.848 in my head.


Wasn't trying to be condensending, sorry if if came off that way. I just wondered that the master kit that everybody buys doesn't have the cards that's all. Of course one could replace their test when they need to with the individual test kits instead of the master one and get the cards, which hold up better than the paper sheets that you guys have been saying are in there.

As for the journal sheet, I understand making one up. I myself have a excel workbook for my tank. It tracks all the water quality parameters month to month, my weights for dry ferts, and keeps track of how much money I spend on my tank with seperate fields for fish, plants, equipment and another that combinds the three for a total yearly spending. It's quite simplestic in its' construction, but helps keep track of all the important stuff in one place.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

I used a Sharpie marker (fine tip) and wrote on each bottle the number of drops. 
Also, on the back of each card are the instructions. I made a little stand that holds several bottles, the cards and the test tubes, all organized. The card is in a slot that stands it up for mixing, then I just turn it around to see the colors.


----------



## Zorfox (Jun 24, 2012)

FatherLandDescendant said:


> Do the test kits not come with the cards any more? And did they stop putting the directions on the bottles?


My master kit only came with the paper booklet. No directions on the back of the card. The number of drops are on the bottles. 

The individual kits I have do have directions on the back.


----------



## mayphly (Jul 20, 2010)

Great chart! Thanks!


----------



## eat2muchrice (Sep 22, 2014)

mayphly said:


> great chart! Thanks!


Your Welcome!


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Will definitely use the instruction page. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Beetlejuice (Jan 11, 2014)

This is Great! I was getting so sick of flipping through that booklet. Thanks!!


----------



## AquApproach (Sep 4, 2014)

hey right on, I just bought this exact kit as well as the GH/KH about a week ago and was confused by their "instructions" to say the least. Also wasn't sure how long to mix, and how long to wait for each one, so your chart was very enlightening. Its a little odd that for all the years I kept and bred fish I never owned a test kit until now. It has been an enlightening week! thanks again

PS @FatherLandDescendent - I could use a copy of your data sheet template too, if you'd be willing to post one up?


----------



## FatherLandDescendant (Jul 24, 2014)

AquApproach said:


> hey right on, I just bought this exact kit as well as the GH/KH about a week ago and was confused by their "instructions" to say the least. Also wasn't sure how long to mix, and how long to wait for each one, so your chart was very enlightening. Its a little odd that for all the years I kept and bred fish I never owned a test kit until now. It has been an enlightening week! thanks again
> 
> PS @FatherLandDescendent - I could use a copy of your data sheet template too, if you'd be willing to post one up?


I don't know if I can get it to upload to the site? I'll try, but it'll be probably Tuesday before I can fiddle with it. I'm at work right now and it's on my personal computer at home. After a 12 hour shift I'll hit the bed when I get home until I have to be back at work tomorrow night:icon_conf

I'll shoot you a PM if I can get it posted.


----------



## AquApproach (Sep 4, 2014)

FatherLandDescendant said:


> ...
> I'll shoot you a PM if I can get it posted.


Hey no problem, I'd appreciate that. Thanks


----------



## mattcham (Mar 7, 2014)

Thanks for this.


----------



## eat2muchrice (Sep 22, 2014)

FatherLandDescendant said:


> I don't know if I can get it to upload to the site? I'll try, but it'll be probably Tuesday before I can fiddle with it. I'm at work right now and it's on my personal computer at home. After a 12 hour shift I'll hit the bed when I get home until I have to be back at work tomorrow night:icon_conf
> 
> I'll shoot you a PM if I can get it posted.


Convert the Excel file over to pdf, then from pdf you can save as a jpeg and you can upload it as a picture. Well thats how I did it.

Bump:


burr740 said:


> Will definitely use the instruction page. Thanks a lot.





Beetlejuice said:


> This is Great! I was getting so sick of flipping through that booklet. Thanks!!





AquApproach said:


> hey right on, I just bought this exact kit as well as the GH/KH about a week ago and was confused by their "instructions" to say the least. Also wasn't sure how long to mix, and how long to wait for each one, so your chart was very enlightening. Its a little odd that for all the years I kept and bred fish I never owned a test kit until now. It has been an enlightening week! thanks again
> 
> PS @FatherLandDescendent - I could use a copy of your data sheet template too, if you'd be willing to post one up?





mattcham said:


> Thanks for this.


Glad to help, Thanks for the Replies!


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

You're the best.

I hate flipping through that stupid little booklet to find this crap. It's not clearly labeled at all and most of the instructions are spread across 2 pages w/mostly useless info...


----------



## eat2muchrice (Sep 22, 2014)

klibs said:


> You're the best.
> 
> I hate flipping through that stupid little booklet to find this crap. It's not clearly labeled at all and most of the instructions are spread across 2 pages w/mostly useless info...


I know, annoyed the heck out of me and in tiny font I had to turn on my desk lamp to read it. I’m still a noob, so I have not memorized the steps it takes for testing each different one yet, I'll probably always need reminding so this card is great for that. Nitrates are the hardest test, the first month I was doing it all wrong and shaking the vial not the bottle #2, I was wondering why my nitrates always read 0.


----------



## FatherLandDescendant (Jul 24, 2014)

eat2muchrice said:


> Convert the Excel file over to pdf, then from pdf you can save as a jpeg and you can upload it as a picture. Well thats how I did it.


I think they want the functionality of the SS though and that process would remove that. What I have is a workbook with multiple tabs, I looked last night about the viability of posting it but it doesn't look like it can be done. I may just have to email it them.


----------



## eat2muchrice (Sep 22, 2014)

FatherLandDescendant said:


> I think they want the functionality of the SS though and that process would remove that. What I have is a workbook with multiple tabs, I looked last night about the viability of posting it but it doesn't look like it can be done. I may just have to email it them.


True, could you upload it to a share site and post a link for everyone?


----------



## FatherLandDescendant (Jul 24, 2014)

eat2muchrice said:


> True, could you upload it to a share site and post a link for everyone?


Got a link/links for one?

I don't mind sharing it as long as people relize it's rudementry in its construction. I'm no excel expert by any stretch of the imagination:icon_wink


----------



## eat2muchrice (Sep 22, 2014)

FatherLandDescendant said:


> Got a link/links for one?
> 
> I don't mind sharing it as long as people relize it's rudementry in its construction. I'm no excel expert by any stretch of the imagination:icon_wink


Dropbox, I have never used it though.


----------



## FatherLandDescendant (Jul 24, 2014)

eat2muchrice said:


> Dropbox, I have never used it though.


That would give people access to my other files. Thanks for the idea though.


----------



## Django (Jun 13, 2012)

Your ISP Tech Support or Server Administrator should be able to get you some free server space.

Bump: Yeah, DropBox is probably a better way.

Bump:


FatherLandDescendant said:


> That would give people access to my other files. Thanks for the idea though.


See with Dropbox, you create a folder on your pc and anything you put in that folder gets sent to your storage on DropBox, nothing else.


----------



## FatherLandDescendant (Jul 24, 2014)

Django said:


> Your ISP Tech Support or Server Administrator should be able to get you some free server space.
> 
> Bump: Yeah, DropBox is probably a better way.
> 
> ...


The ISP here in E KY is crap, they barely keep the service up and running, and some days they don't even do that, besides the account I use at home is in my roommates name so they won't even talk to me.

I'm familular with how drop box works, I have a drop box and not real fond of the idea of using it in such a manor because then other people that I really don't know would have access to my other current files I have in there. I'd rather just email the workbook to people if their email can recieve it, I'm not even sure of what the file size is.


----------



## Django (Jun 13, 2012)

You can zip the file if you want. Light dawns on marble head  oic what you're getting at about DropBox. I would _hope_ that there would be some way of doing it with that software, like a public folder or something. You have piqued my curiosity


----------



## Django (Jun 13, 2012)

Yes, you can use the Dropbox "sharing" selection from the menu on the left to sync files with others you want to. Doesn't sound exactly what they have in mind, does it? I would have put a screen shot in but this bulletin board software doesn't provide for uploading in Quick Replies.


----------



## FatherLandDescendant (Jul 24, 2014)

Django said:


> Yes, you can use the Dropbox "sharing" selection from the menu on the left to sync files with others you want to. Doesn't sound exactly what they have in mind, does it? I would have put a screen shot in but this bulletin board software doesn't provide for uploading in Quick Replies.


 
Another poster here linked a fert SS they did and shared it with the community. I'm going to see if I can make that work for my WB, I'd prefer to go that route as opposed to giving others access to my DB, share syncing or not, I just really don't like the idea, call it what you will I just don't.


----------



## AquApproach (Sep 4, 2014)

Wow, all this fuss over me?? I'm flattered!  Well, you could email it to me at [email protected] if you don't have OneDrive or some other Cloud software/file hosting thingamajig


----------



## eat2muchrice (Sep 22, 2014)

Totally high-jacked this thread, but its cool. One way is to create another dropbox account.

Bump:


AquApproach said:


> Wow, all this fuss over me?? I'm flattered!  Well, you could email it to me at [email protected] if you don't have OneDrive or some other Cloud software/file hosting thingamajig


Some people just "Swim the extra mile" hehehe.......ok that was dumb.


----------



## FatherLandDescendant (Jul 24, 2014)

eat2muchrice said:


> Totally high-jacked this thread, but its cool. One way is to create another dropbox account.
> 
> Bump:
> 
> Some people just "Swim the extra mile" hehehe.......ok that was dumb.


Yea it did kinda derail your thread, sorry:icon_redf


----------



## eat2muchrice (Sep 22, 2014)

FatherLandDescendant said:


> Yea it did kinda derail your thread, sorry:icon_redf


Nothing wrong with helping another "school" MUAHAHA...... ok i'm done with fish puns. :iamwithst


----------



## AquApproach (Sep 4, 2014)

eat2muchrice said:


> Totally high-jacked this thread, but its cool. One way is to create another dropbox account.
> 
> Bump:
> 
> Some people just "Swim the extra mile" hehehe.......ok that was dumb.


TOTAL GRAND-THEFT THREAD!!! haha ah man my bad. I didn't realize what I was asking was so difficult to achieve in this day and age! Its mighty kind of you to share the limelight though. Is this what its like to be one of the popular kids?? :icon_lol:

Ok, i'll stop hoggin all the attention and return to the shadows with the other trolls. Thanks again! It was fun while it lasted!

Ok Ok! im going! :icon_lol:


----------



## LittleMy (Jan 30, 2007)

Thank you for the quick-cheat-sheet. My old API test kit had the instructions on the cards but the new kit only has a booklet an it is a pain in the petunias to leaf through it.

Just laminated your instructions. :smile:


----------



## eat2muchrice (Sep 22, 2014)

LittleMy said:


> Thank you for the quick-cheat-sheet. My old API test kit had the instructions on the cards but the new kit only has a booklet an it is a pain in the petunias to leaf through it.
> 
> Just laminated your instructions. :smile:


I'm glad you like it, thanks for your positive post.


----------



## FishStix (Sep 19, 2013)

I just found this post today, thanks so much, this is so helpful. I printed out several copies to post on my wall in my aquarium work room.


----------



## Saxtonhill (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks! This is useful! Much easier than flipping through the booklet


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

To solve the question of others having access to all the work. I might suggest just using another site rather than Dropbox. My own rules, I just don't post anything on the net that I would not let everybody look at. At some point everything that is put out there does become public to varied extent. You would be amazed at the things people say on mobile phones without considering that all equipment has to be monitored somewhere at some point. That equipment doesn't stay running all by itself? 
Hint? If you are cheating on the lover--- don't do it on the phone!!! 
I use Photobucket for my picture posting. Somewhat awkward to learn but free and works.


----------



## Positron (Jul 22, 2013)

Just a PSA:

Shake solution #2 of the nitrate solution for more than 30 seconds. I mean really shake this thing. I usually shake for a few minutes vigorously in many directions. I get a better result, and it keeps the solution the same concentration over time for better future results.


----------



## rrattani (Sep 3, 2014)

Positron said:


> Just a PSA:
> 
> Shake solution #2 of the nitrate solution for more than 30 seconds. I mean really shake this thing. I usually shake for a few minutes vigorously in many directions. I get a better result, and it keeps the solution the same concentration over time for better future results.


For Nitrate bottle 2, 

1. Hit the bottle on a hard surface to loosen any stuff that might have hardened and stuck to the inside of the bottle. 

2. Then shake it for about 2 mins so that everything gets mixed thoroughly.

3. Then add 10 drops from the bottle.


----------



## Pam (May 16, 2018)

I can see that this is an old thread, but I could really benefit from this information, so I'm hoping someone will be able to answer. I'm just starting to use this freshwater kit, and there certainly is a lot of instruction to get a handle on. I'm unable to download your cheat sheets as the images are blocked to me. I've registered as a member, but they remain blocked. Is there a reason why? Is my access limited in the forums for some reason? Thanks to anyone who may be able to help. I'd appreciate it much.

There certainly is a wealth of excellent information to be gleaned here. I'm definitely learning a lot, very beneficial for me. Thank You very much!


----------

